# Mass warehouse hiring



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.seattletimes.com/busines...00-warehouse-jobs-including-hundreds-in-kent/

Due to my regular job I've never contemplated switching over but I can say these mass hirings definitely affect us.

When they brought on seasonal for fourth quarter I had so many missorts in my routes. Times I was in line to get into the warehouse or they needed time to get packages for us ready sucked. Hopefully they don't just bring on any old mouth breather.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> http://www.seattletimes.com/busines...00-warehouse-jobs-including-hundreds-in-kent/
> 
> Due to my regular job I've never contemplated switching over but I can say these mass hirings definitely affect us.
> 
> When they brought on seasonal for fourth quarter I had so many missorts in my routes. Times I was in line to get into the warehouse or they needed time to get packages for us ready sucked. Hopefully they don't just bring on any old mouth breather.


Of course they will. 

Maybe they're doing it earlier this year to get them up to speed before the holidays? Or maybe they'll all be training the robots that will replace them in 18 months....


----------



## Flexibility (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't think it is too early to be ramping up for the holidays! It is the end of July, after all. Lots of familiar faces in the warehouses and lots of new faces, too.



Shangsta said:


> http://www.seattletimes.com/busines...00-warehouse-jobs-including-hundreds-in-kent/
> 
> When they brought on seasonal for fourth quarter I had so many missorts in my routes. Times I was in line to get into the warehouse or they needed time to get packages for us ready sucked. Hopefully they don't just bring on any old mouth breather.


The missorts are a real pain if not caught. For the morning routes, they are now including a flyer (Georgetown...Kent, you are lucky to get the right flyer/itinerary for your route) that encourages scanning the barcode and loading the totes/bins/packages to save time. Once burnt, twice shy.

Unlikely, I will ever do that again.


----------

